# Approx start up costs



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Afternoon guys,
I have been told by my employer to ensure I have approx £1600(AED10000) to pay my housing deposit, water and lecky deposits and other usual costs with moving to the country.
Now we have AED130000 for a house and we are looking around the ranches/springs areas.
Is there anyone with any experience of moving to these areas recently that can confirm the approx figure they had to fork out when they got there?

Many Thanks

Mat


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Housing deposit - 10% of the rental price

Real estate agents fee - 5% of the rental price

DEWA (Electric & Water) - 2000 deposit + 110 connection fee = 2110

Municipality fee - 5% of the rental price, spread across 12 months and added to your DEWA bill

Gas - you would need to get a gas bottle and then pay when they exchange an empty one for a full one - approx 120 dhs (depending on the size of the bottle)

Bottled water - 25 dhs deposit for each of the large bottles that fit on the dispenser. Refill approx 10 dhs (depending on supplier)

Furnishings - as much or as little as you want to spend


Hope that helps a bit


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Ogri, so my employer was a little bit short on what would be needed then!
I had better get saving then!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The deposit may not always be 10%. This will be at the discretion of the landlord.

For instance, for the villa I was paying AED 140,000 but the deposit was 10, 000.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We paid 5% deposit + 5% agent fees. During our search - we never found any landlord looking for 10% ... it was always 5% deposit. This was 5 months ago.

Maybe things have changed??! Considering that most of the people I have talked to say they almost never get their deposit back from the landlord - I would try to keep the deposit as low as possible.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Winner,
Thanks again Ogri, and mucho appreciated w_man!


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I've been enquiring myself and Better Homes want 6,000 for a studio/1 bed apartment, 10,000 for anything more + 5% agent fees, at least 500...

That's for a fully furnished/serviced apartment and includes all bills.

Hope that gives u an idea.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

